# Internet connections



## NatalieTalbot (Feb 15, 2015)

Hi, me again! 

This may seem like a really insignificant question, but I've read a few people's blogs saying the Internet in New Zealand is really poor! Is this true? 
I mainly use my phone which has a 2mb data allowance each month. I'm able to use Facebook, Whatsapp, Instagram & Twitter whilst out & about to stay in touch with friends. Is this possible on mobile phones in New Zealand?

Thanks


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

NatalieTalbot said:


> I'm able to use Facebook, Whatsapp, Instagram & Twitter whilst out & about to stay in touch with friends. Is this possible on mobile phones in New Zealand?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, of course. Lol.
Except not everywhere. Appreciate that NZ is a big country with lots of virtually uninhabited areas. It's uneconomic for the telco companies to service those areas so you'll find there will be gaps in the coverage in some rural and mountainous areas (but in my experience, even most rural areas have broadband access these days). But generally, if you're in a town above about 500 people or city, you'll have internet access via your phone, plus all along the major highways.


----------



## NatalieTalbot (Feb 15, 2015)

inhamilton said:


> Yes, of course. Lol. Except not everywhere. Appreciate that NZ is a big country with lots of virtually uninhabited areas. It's uneconomic for the telco companies to service those areas so you'll find there will be gaps in the coverage in some rural and mountainous areas (but in my experience, even most rural areas have broadband access these days). But generally, if you're in a town above about 500 people or city, you'll have internet access via your phone, plus all along the major highways.


Phew! Lol That's the same as here in the UK then! The minute you step off the beaten track, the service is a bit rubbish & inconsistent. Just happy to hear I will still be 'in touch' with my friends etc.

Thank you


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Internet in NZ is really poor! This is true. Fibre is rolling out in major cites (at least Auckland) bringing people into the 21st century.

Are you sure you use 2mb per month, not maybe 2GB???


----------



## NatalieTalbot (Feb 15, 2015)

Liam(at)Large said:


> Internet in NZ is really poor! This is true. Fibre is rolling out in major cites (at least Auckland) bringing people into the 21st century. Are you sure you use 2mb per month, not maybe 2GB???


Thanks for replying Liam 
Sorry I meant 2GB  So what's the 4g internet reception like on iPhones over there? We are looking to move to Tauranga which is a big city so I assumed it'd be fine?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

NatalieTalbot said:


> Thanks for replying Liam
> Sorry I meant 2GB  So what's the 4g internet reception like on iPhones over there? We are looking to move to Tauranga which is a big city so I assumed it'd be fine?


We've got 4G enabled phones but we don't get the service in Bethlehem. May get it in the heart of Tauranga city but cant say I've ever noticed. Its supposed to be available but maybe the switch on has been delayed or its only available on another network like Vodafone or Spark as I'm on 2degrees ?
Do get it in Hamilton city and surrounds.

Do chuckle when you say tauranga is a big city. You'll be surprised. Don't know where you're used to in the UK but in relation Tauranga will be tiny - most likely.
Kiwi's tend to call all large places city's when they're not much more than what we would call an average town.
I can agree with Auckland as it's such a vast place with the centre being so built up but I always found it funny calling wellington a city and telling people I work in the cbd when in all honesty it isn't that big. Only takes 15/20 mins to walk one side to the other.


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

Central Tauranga definitely has 4G. Also Mount Maunganui to Papamoa. Otherwise it will be 3G. I think the most reliable in terms of coverage is Spark, as they are the largest company and have more money to spend.

Vodafone 4G
Vodafone brings 4G to Tauranga | Scoop News

2degrees 4G
4G network headed for Tauranga and Mount - Bay of Plenty Times - Bay of Plenty Times News


Tauranga has about 130,000 people and is New Zealand's 6th largest 'city'  In New Zealand, a city is classified as any place with more than 20,000 people.

From what I recall these are the biggest cities with rough figures of their population :
Auckland 1.5 million
Wellington 400,000
Christchurch 400,000
Hamilton 160,000
Dunedin 150,000
Tauranga 130,000


----------



## NatalieTalbot (Feb 15, 2015)

escapedtonz said:


> We've got 4G enabled phones but we don't get the service in Bethlehem. May get it in the heart of Tauranga city but cant say I've ever noticed. Its supposed to be available but maybe the switch on has been delayed or its only available on another network like Vodafone or Spark as I'm on 2degrees ? Do get it in Hamilton city and surrounds. Do chuckle when you say tauranga is a big city. You'll be surprised. Don't know where you're used to in the UK but in relation Tauranga will be tiny - most likely. Kiwi's tend to call all large places city's when they're not much more than what we would call an average town. I can agree with Auckland as it's such a vast place with the centre being so built up but I always found it funny calling wellington a city and telling people I work in the cbd when in all honesty it isn't that big. Only takes 15/20 mins to walk one side to the other.


Lol I grew up in central London. I now live just outside (near Epping Forest). I commute back into London for work everyday. I know Tauranga won't be anywhere near as large as what I'm used to. But it was a reasonably busy place when I visited. Even if no 4g, a town this size must have 3G coverage?


----------



## NatalieTalbot (Feb 15, 2015)

inhamilton said:


> Central Tauranga definitely has 4G. Also Mount Maunganui to Papamoa. Otherwise it will be 3G. I think the most reliable in terms of coverage is Spark, as they are the largest company and have more money to spend. Vodafone 4G Vodafone brings 4G to Tauranga | Scoop News 2degrees 4G 4G network headed for Tauranga and Mount - Bay of Plenty Times - Bay of Plenty Times News Tauranga has about 130,000 people and is New Zealand's 6th largest 'city'  In New Zealand, a city is classified as any place with more than 20,000 people. From what I recall these are the biggest cities with rough figures of their population : Auckland 1.5 million Wellington 400,000 Christchurch 400,000 Hamilton 160,000 Dunedin 150,000 Tauranga 130,000


Thanks for this info


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

inhamilton said:


> Central Tauranga definitely has 4G. Also Mount Maunganui to Papamoa. Otherwise it will be 3G. I think the most reliable in terms of coverage is Spark, as they are the largest company and have more money to spend.
> 
> Vodafone 4G
> Vodafone brings 4G to Tauranga | Scoop News
> ...


Can confirm I was using 4G yesterday in Tauranga ☺


----------



## jawnbc (Apr 28, 2012)

Residential broadband in NZ is shocking, except in the minority of areas where fibre is available. I live 10km from the CBD in Auckland: my download rate is 5-7MB/s--decent--but the upload rate maxes out at 700KB/s. Yes, 0.7MBs upload. Can't reliable use Skype or FaceTime, as examples. Find for watching stuff on demand in SD and sometimes HD. Slows noticeably in peak evening hours, since it is ADSL. 

4G for phones is well covered in major centres, but the only residential plan on 4G is a "rural" plan for 30GB/month from Vodafone--which isn't sold unless you're in their database as a rural property. I get 4G with 4 bars from 2 Degrees and Spark, but can't affordably use them as a residential telco. We're scheduled for fibre in 2-3 years from now. 

It sucks. But NZ's awesome in other ways.


----------



## abbott09 (Apr 23, 2015)

What are rates for cell phone services? I am american and I know this may sound a bit ridiculous compared to 2GB data use but my current plan has unlimited text and talk plus 12gb data plan and 2 phone lines for around $220 (USD) a month.... looking to see what plans look like in NZ.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

abbott09 said:


> What are rates for cell phone services? I am american and I know this may sound a bit ridiculous compared to 2GB data use but my current plan has unlimited text and talk plus 12gb data plan and 2 phone lines for around $220 (USD) a month.... looking to see what plans look like in NZ.


There's only 4 providers in nz.
Vodafone 
Spark
2degrees 
Skinny
Have a look on their individual websites for tariffs - all .co.nz
Vodafone and Spark are the best for coverage but in my opinion expensive. 2degrees lags behind these a tiny bit in coverage but much cheaper and my choice.
Skinny is relatively new, cheapest of the bunch but coverage lacking.
Understand that in any and all slightly remote or rural areas (which is most of nz) cell fone coverage is bad to non existent. Fine in the towns and cities. 4g is available in the major cities.
Not sure you'll be able to find an affordable plan with that much data allowance here or if you do it'll be expensive.


----------

